# Missouri Girls



## matt.m (Aug 16, 2006)

​*Missouri** Girls*

Missouri Girls
Three men were sitting together, bragging about how
they had given duties to their new wives............

The first man had married a woman from California ,
and bragged that he had told her she was going to do all the dishes and
all the housecleaning that needed to be done at their house. He said
that
it took a couple of days but on the third day he came home to a clean
house
and all the dishes washed and put away.

The second man had married a woman from Texas . He bragged that he had
given his wife orders that she was to do all the cleaning, the dishes
and the cooking. He told them that the first day, he didn't see any
results...... but the next day it was better. By the third day, his
house was cleaned, dishes were done and he had a huge meal on the table.

The third man had married a Missouri girl. He boasted
that he had told her that her duties were to keep the house
cleaned, dishes washed, lawn mowed, laundry washed and hot meals on
the table for every meal. He said the first day, he didn't see
anything.... the second day, he didn't see anything, but....
by the third day, most of the swelling had gone down
and he could see a little out of his left eye, enough
to fix himself a bite to eat, load the dishwasher and call a yardman..
Got to love those Missouri women..!!!:erg:


----------

